# Bump on nose



## Sable tucker

We noticed that Tucker had a bump on the top of his snout yesterday and became concerned. He does not show any pain when we touch the spot, it is hard like its part of the bone. There is no visual marks where he would have bumped or scraped it. We could not get a vet appointment until Wednesday so any insight on what it could be would greatly be appreciated. Pictures are below.


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sable tucker

Oh and he is 2 weeks shy of 9 months old if that matters at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sable tucker

Thanks for all the input, must be a bunch of yuppie snobs on this forum. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Longfisher

*They're not snobs.*



Sable tucker said:


> Thanks for all the input, must be a bunch of yuppie snobs on this forum.


They just don't have any input. I've owned dogs all my life and the only time I saw a lump on a dog's face was when the owner hit the dog with a four foot length of half inch diameter steel chain.

Maybe folks didn't want to accuse you.

LF


----------



## Girth

Sable tucker said:


> Thanks for all the input, must be a bunch of yuppie snobs on this forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Hardly, I've been called a ******* plenty of times among other things. Normally I'm out doing other things on Sun, hate cellphones, and would rather just stay off the grid. For what's worth mine has a small bump on his nose as well, and it doesn't seem to bother him. Best advice I can give is if your that concerned let a vet check him out.


----------



## Shade

That looks large enough I would do a vet visit, it could affect his breathing if it gets worse 

It could be a infection, a insect bite, etc


----------



## MichaelE

Let me consult with the rest of the Veternarians here and we'll give you our consensus.

How about a call to _your_ Vet?

There are plenty of hardworking blue collar people here rubbing elbows with white collar and students as well as military. Don't paint everyone here with the same mile wide brush.

If no one answered your question maybe it's because no one has ever seen that short of a wack on the nose by a frustrated owner with no patients or understanding of the breed.

Hmmm....


----------



## GatorBytes

Search Evybear, she had the same thing w/her dog, took it to the vet...i believe she gave benedryl, no consensus as to what it was from the vet and I believe the swelling was acute (overnight).

Could be allergy, bumped it, vaccine reaction, fungal infection, tumour, grass seed lodged inside and infection set in


----------



## M&J

Maybe try some warm compresses until you can get to the vet Wednesday.

Good luck! Hope it's no big deal.


----------



## Sable tucker

Thank you all for the responses and I apologize for the generalized statement I previously made. We are just real worried about Tucker and wanted some input quick. The bump does seem to be more on his right side top snout which makes me think there is something in his right nostril or an infection. Ill try the warm compresses. If it seems his breathing is getting compromised we will bring him to the emergency vet close by. Thanks again for the responses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

Could he have been stung by a bee? Or ate a spider? I give my dogs a benadryl every day for allergies, so you might want to call the vet to see if you can give him a benadryl to see if the swelling goes down. My cat eats spiders and his face blows up every time, he just don't get that they will bite.


----------



## Sable tucker

The hardness of the bump makes me question whether its a bite or sting. I'd imagine it would have some softness if it were one of the two but I'm not ruling anything out. Benadryl is a good idea to see if it relieves some swelling. For the response of only seeing a bump on the nose of a dog due to owner abuse; what a worthless response. Ya I'm going to post pictures of my dogs nose that I hit or kicked and ask what it's from. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

You might want to be more polite if you are new and asking for help.
Just sayin'.




Sable tucker said:


> Thanks for all the input, must be a bunch of yuppie snobs on this forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Sable tucker said:


> For the response of only seeing a bump on the nose of a dog due to owner abuse; what a worthless response. Ya I'm going to post pictures of my dogs nose that I hit or kicked and ask what it's from.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

did you start anything new - diet change, new treat, anything from the vet? what is your climate where you are, or where are you located better yet? Could be if spring and possible pesticides being applied to lawns, mold/fungas from all the plant decay over winter.

where I am we had a couple days of +20 C, and the temps dropped again - everyone one was out seeding their lawns


----------



## M&J

How's Tucker today?


----------



## Sable tucker

The bump was noticeably smaller today not by much though. Still no sign of pain or discomfort from him which is good. I'm thinking of still bringing him to get it checked out Wednesday if there's still a sign of a bump. GatorBytes; weather here in Massachusetts has been typical beginning of spring, anywhere from 45-65 Fahrenheit, pollen has come out a little. No new diet changes, only change in anything was Tucker learning how to swim in a local pond last week. Maybe something got up his nose? We go on a lot of hikes also, we are assuming he bumped it somehow. I will update after the vet appointment if anyone is interested. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney

Several years ago my parents dog got a spider bite on her snout looked very similar to your pictures. It went down after a couple of days. I know they took her to the vet, not sure what they gave her.

I would keep the appointment like you are. The vet will want to look up the nose & really take a look.

Well wishes your way. Please update your thread.


----------



## dogsnkiddos

My dog had a similar bump and had tooth pulled (assuming she had an infection that had spread). Ultimately that was not the problem, but the vet seemed to think it was a given as this was so common.


----------



## Sable tucker

So I ended up getting an appointment today at the vet. They cannot come to any definite conclusions without a cat scan or x-ray. From examining, the veterinarian seems pretty certain the bump is part of the bone. She ruled out an insect bite or infection because of the hardness and no signs of discharge from the nose or eye. She mentioned something about if his phosphorus/calcium levels are off or low his body could be taking the needed calcium out of his bones and a callus lump like this can occur. She then questioned my decision on how i dont feed puppy food or give vitamins. Another possibility she mentioned is its just how his nose is growing. I can rule that out because the bump appeared over night. So unless I want to pay 1500 dollars for a cat scan, all I can do is watch and make sure it doesn't get worse. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sable tucker

And just to vent a little, her hands on examination was about 5 seconds after she determined Tucker was "nervous" and "obviously doesn't want his face touched." It must of had nothing to do with us waiting in a 10'x10' room with the heat blasting for 25 minutes before she came in and Tucker not wanting to be in there anymore. 85 dollars down the drain in my opinion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## M&J

Hm. I wouldn't be satisfied with that answer. I would at least want an x ray. 
Didn't you say it had gone a little bit?


----------



## Sable tucker

I did initially think It went down a little yesterday but my girl friend disagreed, just my wishful thinking I guess. No decrease from yesterday to today. Anybody ever hear of a bone cyst on the snout like this? From research I've done that's all I can come up with. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooky44

I would try a little patience. It happened overnight and vets don't know everything, especially after a 5 second exam. Could be a bump or a bite. Watch it for a few days and see what direction it takes.


----------



## dogsnkiddos

Our dog's developed over night.


----------



## Sable tucker

Does it look similar? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogsnkiddos

Similar more to the second one that developed on the opposite side. I don't have any photos of when it all first started- I only have the ones at the end where it was all pretty huge. I doubt your dog has what she had...but maybe what they initially thought she had- did they do a dental check?


----------



## Sable tucker

No dental check at the vet. I did notice there is a tooth poking through right below where the bump is, but I'm pretty sure it is not related. In the last day, the bump has become more pointy. What felt like a solid, non moveable boney bump 2 days ago, is now a little more soft and moveable. Still no sign of pain, discomfort, discharge or breathing issues. I'm taking the change as a sign of healing. Resembles more if a cyst now then a boney bump. The vet called today and suggested a biopsy if nothing changes within 2 weeks. I will keep this updated if anyone is interested or curious as to the results of the healing or findings of the biopsy, if we decide to do so.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sable tucker

Here are some pictures taken today, does it seem to have changed from my original pictures?


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## M&J

I'm interested! I keep checking back.
I'm leaning toward cyst, sting, or other inflammation..........
Too bad it wasn't soft when you were at the vet. They could have done an aspirate for pretty cheap.
Try some warm, wet washcloths, see if it goes down or gets softer.


----------



## Courtney

Your description of how it's changed is what I see as well. Wish I had a solid answer for you


----------



## M&J

Any news???


----------



## Sable tucker

Yes, good news! The bump is almost gone, what's left is now a small moveable soft bump which resembles a cyst or hematoma. I'm glad we waited and did not rush into the biopsy. Still not sure what events caused it, just happy it's almost gone. Thank you everyone who gave some insight and recommendations.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney

Sable tucker said:


> Yes, good news! The bump is almost gone, what's left is now a small moveable soft bump which resembles a cyst or hematoma. I'm glad we waited and did not rush into the biopsy. Still not sure what events caused it, just happy it's almost gone. Thank you everyone who gave some insight and recommendations.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Phew! Good news!


----------



## M&J

So glad to hear this!


----------



## JimMcCar

Hi... did you ever figure this out? My dog has the same thing... and we didn't hit him on the nose! Thanks


----------



## Jennie

Hi Sable Tucker,

Wondering how your dog is now.
My dog has a similar bump on the right side of her snout. It started towards the end of 2016. Appearing, disappearing, and reappearing. Last year, it wont go down anymore. It’s just there, sometimes big. Sometimes small. 
We have seen 4 veterinarians and no one can seem to know exactly what it is. Definitely a tumor but none could tell me what kind. They need to do biopsy but the last vet we checked with advised not to touch it because there is a possibility it will spread. Taking it out is not an option at this point, they would need to remove most of her snout. 
It doesnt impede with her breathing. She doesnt seem to be in pain. The skeletal structure on the snout is intact.
We’ll be trying out a holistic approach adding curcumin, goat’s milk, and kefir to her diet. For the hope it becomes smaller.

How is your dog?


----------



## Janat

Hello! I have been searching the net for days trying to find something related to what I have experienced with me dog. This is probably the 4th time that it's happened in her life time and she is going to be 3 in a few weeks. It usually goes away within a day or two and when I have taken her to the vet before it usually is no longer there and they haven't been concerned. When I read your post I get nervous that one day hers will also no longer go away and that I should be taking her in more and pushing for my tests? Do you have any suggestions? I'm wondering how your dog is now? Any advice, suggestions, words of wisdom would be so appreciated!!


----------



## Elijah 217

Sable tucker said:


> Yes, good news! The bump is almost gone, what's left is now a small moveable soft bump which resembles a cyst or hematoma. I'm glad we waited and did not rush into the biopsy. Still not sure what events caused it, just happy it's almost gone. Thank you everyone who gave some insight and recommendations.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> My dog has it too.. And its getting bigger.. Did the vet give you a medication and if ever what medicine did he take..? Pls i need your help..


----------



## Brittany Naquin

It looks like the one on my dog and I wanted to know if it even went away and if you figured out what it was


----------



## Brittany Naquin

It looks the same as the one on my dog did you ever found out what it was also did it ever go away?


----------



## WNGD

Brittany, this is a 7 year old thread and the OP is long gone. Start a new thread and include pictures, age of your dog, when you first saw it, any changes since then etc. Regardless of the answers you might get, take the dog to your vet


----------

